# Repack Espresso



## Sk8-bizarre

Finally managed to pop in and sample the goods.

Situated on the Upper Bristol Rd just along from the Royal Victoria Park. Super handy if your out with the kids at the park then AND seeing as they are about to revamp the skate park double so for me!!

Lovely little place, only had the one shot but it was good! Accompanied with some good friendly banter covering music, bikes, kids and well coffee obviously.

JP (who I called PJ cause I'm flipping useless! Sorry mate) is a top fella, friendly and relaxed. Even offered to let me have a crack at some latte art on his machine if i ever fancied it. Was a good way to finish off my little jaunt round Bath on the bike and even left with some of the beans I had.

Definitely will be going back and with his early starts will match up nicely with dawn raids on the new skatepark being built.

Would recommend to anyone. If your in the vicinity pop in or make an effort to go there for a coffee anyway even if your not. Well worth it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Slogged up to Repak earlier this week after a long drive from way up north - got there at 3.30pm to find it closed - sign showed opening times to early afternoon only, shame.


----------



## Eyedee

Have you ever done the annual Bath to Bristol charity skate arranged by the lovely Jo and the Lush boys

Ian


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah he opens early!!! 7.30 in the morning then shuts mid afternoon'ish depending on trade sometimes a little later. I expect he is grabbing the morning commute trade, breakfast and lunchtime crowd. Generally later people are rushing home rather than coffee hunting I suppose makes business sense in my head.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Eyedee said:


> Have you ever done the annual Bath to Bristol charity skate arranged by the lovely Jo and the Lush boys
> 
> Ian


Yes, I know Jo very well and the Lush boys Darren, Adam and Rich are also very good friends. Adam is my main skate go at it partner for park.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Eyedee said:


> Have you ever done the annual Bath to Bristol charity skate arranged by the lovely Jo and the Lush boys
> 
> Ian


Er no - but have walked up the never ending hill to Prior Park


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Hmmmm hold on Ian? Older dude Ian who knows Longy?


----------



## Eyedee

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Hmmmm hold on Ian? Older dude Ian who knows Longy?


You got it man, I've done B2B a couple of times and got the Bristol board meeting Tee shirt haha.

Ian


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Eyedee said:


> You got it man, I've done B2B a couple of times and got the Bristol board meeting Tee shirt haha.
> 
> Ian


Haha cool man. It's Jared but then who doesn't know Longy who skates fast or longboards.....

I'm new to all this 'proper' coffee lark really but it's got me and I'm doing alright at it......I think, for a beginner. Always liked it but now I'm loving it.

You have some nice equipment there bud, quite jealous.

Anyway if your Bath way hit JP up. He'll serve you up a treat and you can bring your cones for slalom in the park 2 mins away. Shot and skate ay it!


----------



## hotmetal

Makes me want to dig out my board and join in. Bit far for me though and I'm not sure I'm really on it anymore.


----------



## cracker666

Coffee and conversation vering towards Krytonics and how they are still making f3cking expensive wheels.


----------



## jjprestidge

The Systemic Kid said:


> Slogged up to Repak earlier this week after a long drive from way up north - got there at 3.30pm to find it closed - sign showed opening times to early afternoon only, shame.


Sorry I missed you. We close at around 2.30 Mon - Weds, as I pick up my daughter from school on those days. We're open later on Thurs and Fri.

Call in if you get a chance again.

JP


----------



## jjprestidge

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Finally managed to pop in and sample the goods.
> 
> Situated on the Upper Bristol Rd just along from the Royal Victoria Park. Super handy if your out with the kids at the park then AND seeing as they are about to revamp the skate park double so for me!!
> 
> Lovely little place, only had the one shot but it was good! Accompanied with some good friendly banter covering music, bikes, kids and well coffee obviously.
> 
> JP (who I called PJ cause I'm flipping useless! Sorry mate) is a top fella, friendly and relaxed. Even offered to let me have a crack at some latte art on his machine if i ever fancied it. Was a good way to finish off my little jaunt round Bath on the bike and even left with some of the beans I had.
> 
> Definitely will be going back and with his early starts will match up nicely with dawn raids on the new skatepark being built.
> 
> Would recommend to anyone. If your in the vicinity pop in or make an effort to go there for a coffee anyway even if your not. Well worth it.


Nice to meet you - thanks for the kind words. How are you getting on with the Nude Burundi?

Cheers,

JP


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Getting on fine with it JP not quite as smooth as your pull but close! But then there's just a little difference in our machines....

Been playing with it a little, well and with other two I have at the moment. I have taken the bean weight down to 16g on everything and aiming to get 30g or just under on about a 20 sec pull.

Really not sure how it's getting me a better/preferable shot to the 18 to 36g at around 25 secs......seem to get a more oily rescue left on the inner bottom and underside of basket with this method after inspection once puck is knocked out also. Good or bad thing that be dunno but it tastes nice lol.

As you now I'm new, very! So well I haven't finished experimenting yet and seeing as you can change to suit a bean, roast or other variables I doubt I'll be stopping after this.

It's good fun and tasting is the reward!!!

I'll see you soon bud.


----------



## jjprestidge

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Getting on fine with it JP not quite as smooth as your pull but close! But then there's just a little difference in our machines....
> 
> Been playing with it a little, well and with other two I have at the moment. I have taken the bean weight down to 16g on everything and aiming to get 30g or just under on about a 20 sec pull.
> 
> Really not sure how it's getting me a better/preferable shot to the 18 to 36g at around 25 secs......seem to get a more oily rescue left on the inner bottom and underside of basket with this method after inspection once puck is knocked out also. Good or bad thing that be dunno but it tastes nice lol.
> 
> As you now I'm new, very! So well I haven't finished experimenting yet and seeing as you can change to suit a bean, roast or other variables I doubt I'll be stopping after this.
> 
> It's good fun and tasting is the reward!!!
> 
> I'll see you soon bud.


I was running 14.8 in, 32 out in 30 seconds, but that's with a long preinfusion. Nude run it at 19 in 34 out, but it really depends on your grinder/machine and tastes.

JP


----------



## woziestevie

Went to Repack last week after going to Bath for a bit of a Coffee tour. when planning out my walking route i did wonder if the detour to Repack would be worth it, well it would have been a crime to have missed it out. i started with a Flat white what was made with sweet shop from Square mile, it was stunning so bright and fruity for a milk based drink........could well win Flat white of the year for me so far.

i then had an Espresso this was from Notes (i've forgotten the coffee) and this was just as lovely. could have stayed in there all day as it is so welcoming and he is such a friendly and very knowledgeable guy


----------



## jjprestidge

woziestevie said:


> Went to Repack last week after going to Bath for a bit of a Coffee tour. when planning out my walking route i did wonder if the detour to Repack would be worth it, well it would have been a crime to have missed it out. i started with a Flat white what was made with sweet shop from Square mile, it was stunning so bright and fruity for a milk based drink........could well win Flat white of the year for me so far.
> 
> i then had an Espresso this was from Notes (i've forgotten the coffee) and this was just as lovely. could have stayed in there all day as it is so welcoming and he is such a friendly and very knowledgeable guy


Cheers! Great to meet you. The Notes was Finca Tamana Lot 5 (all gone now from Notes and us, unfortunately).

Cheers,

JP


----------



## garydyke1

I had the pleasure of popping in on Friday morning. Laura and I were nursing hangovers, pretty bad ones. I cant remember all of the conversation so hopefully wasnt rude









Tasty drinks and a charming host.


----------



## jjprestidge

garydyke1 said:


> I had the pleasure of popping in on Friday morning. Laura and I were nursing hangovers, pretty bad ones. I cant remember all of the conversation so hopefully wasnt rude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty drinks and a charming host.


Great to meet you both. The Here's Johnny tasted great, by the way.

JP


----------



## dwalsh1

Will be visiting this place over the weekend


----------



## dwalsh1

dwalsh1 said:


> Will be visiting this place over the weekend


Closed Sunday. Oh well.


----------



## Xpenno

dwalsh1 said:


> Closed Sunday. Oh well.


Yeah I didn't manage to get over there due to the limited opening hours. Next time I'll try and plan ahead.


----------



## dwalsh1

I'll give it a miss at over 100 miles away.


----------

